

iOS 7 Safari & New Web Platform Features - DanielRibeiro
http://blogs.adobe.com/webplatform/2013/09/18/ios-7-safari-new-web-platform-features/

======
untog
Still waiting for Safari to report scroll events correctly. Still waiting...

~~~
jamesmoss
If you're talking about scroll events only firing when you release your finger
from the screen I can't see this being changed any time soon.

Apple want to keep scrolling responsive at all costs and definitely wouldn't
let those pesky JS developers make Mobile Safari appear slow and laggy.

~~~
untog
That's what I'm talking about, yes. And I really don't get the logic of it-
it'll fire scroll events while the user's finger is down, but then immediately
stop as soon as they raise their finger - so I can't see how responsiveness
would lead you do that.

------
coob
Glad to see Adobe's input into CSS - can't wait for CSS shaders to make their
mainstream debut.

------
kevingadd
Why would you write a whole post about a bunch of new features, and then
include demos that only work in one browser on a new mobile OS release? Why
not include screenshots?

Still, neat to see that Apple is shipping some of Adobe's new prototype
css/canvas features. They seem pretty useful.

~~~
nimbupani
A few of them work across many browsers actually. For example, if you enable
the right tags you would get Regions in Chrome. Clip paths, canvas paths
should work by default, while canvas blend modes should work on Canary and
most of these should also work on WebKit Nightlies. Canvas Blend Modes should
work in Firefox too.

I could have posted a screenshot but I thought it was nice to have people play
with the demo within the browseer, probably will stick to screenshots next
time.

~~~
kevingadd
Well, the point is how do you even tell whether some of them are working?
Supposedly Canvas Blend Modes are working in my copy of Firefox, but how can I
tell? What's it supposed to look like?

